# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Δαιμονισμένο Cockatiel!

## Nik

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Το κοκατίλ μου έχει φρικάρει είμαι πλέον σίγουρος!
Κάνει έναν ήχο σα χαλασμένο ραδιόφωνο.. Με μια αναζήτηση που έκανα, βρήκα απαντήσεις, όπως "είναι μωρό και πεινάει" ή "είναι μωρό και ζητάει την προσοχή" κτλ κτλ.. 
Τα δέχομαι αλλά τι γίνεται αν είναι και χορτάτο (όλη την ώρα τρώει) και στο χέρι μου και με την προσοχή μου και με τα όλα του και συνεχίζει να το κάνει ακόμα???

Έχω ανεβάσει ένα βιντεάκι το οποίο περιγράφει ακριβώς το πρόβλημα.
Πληροφοριακά είναι όντως μωρό (περίπου 2 μηνών), εξαιρετικά ήμερο και ταϊσμένο στο χέρι.

Επίσης ένα άλλο ζήτημα που έχω είναι ότι κάποιες μέρες αρχίζει να ανοίγει το στόμα του σα να χασμουριέται αλλά το κάνει καμιά 15αριά φορές συνεχόμενα! 

Υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά δεν έχω ξανακούσει τέτοιο πράγμα.Μωρέ μήπως έχει κάτι η φωνή του.Δεν είχα ποτέ κοκατιλ δεν ξέρω.Ο ήχος μου θυμίζει τον ανιχνευτή ραδιενέργειας.Μήπως είναι δίπλα σας η κοντά σας κάποιο μαγαζί σιδεράδικο,κάτι σχετικό που να έχει αντιγράψει ήχους;Πάντα έκανε έτσι;

----------


## vagelis76

Είδα το βίντεο...είναι ένα κανονικό μωρό που ζητάει τροφή ή ένα ξενινιασμένο μωρό...
Όταν κάνει αυτό τον ήχο και κουνάει έτσι το κεφάλι του ζητάει τροφή(συνήθως κρέμα).Εσύ το ταΐζεις καθόλου κρέμα????και αν όχι πότε τη σταματήσατε?????

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*ξενινιασμένο* τι είναι;

----------


## andreascrete

Mπά!!! εγώ νομίζω ότι θέλει ένα καλό διάβασμα και να του ρίξεις αγιασμό....μήπως λέει και λέξεις αλλα ανάποδα??? :Happy0196:

----------


## andreascrete

ξενινιασμένο ....είναι το κακομαθημένο!!!!

----------


## Nik

Δεν το έχω και πολύ μη φανταστείς.. Καμιά βδομάδα το χω γιατί η κοπελιά που είχε τη γέννα μου πρότεινε να περιμένω μέχρι να σταματήσει να ζητάει κρέμα για να μου το δώσει!
Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι γεννημένο 20 ή 21 Νοεμβρίου.. κάτι τέτοιο! 
Οπότε κοντεύει 2 μηνών και θα έπρεπε να έχει σταματήσει να ζητάει κρέμα κλαψουρίζοντας :/
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι εγώ με κρέμες και τάισμα στο χέρι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί! Το προηγούμενο μου κοκατίλ ήταν άγριο, οπότε είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα!

Αν όντως ζητάει κρέμα τι πρέπει να κάνω και πως φτιάχνεται αυτή η κρέμα;

Σχετικά με το ζήτημα με το συνεχόμενο "χασμουρητό";

----------


## warlock

Μήπως να τον αγνοείς όταν το κάνει .Ίσως να θέλει να τραβήξει την προσοχή του γονιού (δηλ εσένα ) και συ δίνοντας του σημασία να το ενισχύεις όλο αυτό .

----------


## Nik

> Μήπως να τον αγνοείς όταν το κάνει .Ίσως να θέλει να τραβήξει την προσοχή του γονιού (δηλ εσένα ) και συ δίνοντας του σημασία να το ενισχύεις όλο αυτό .


Άντε και το αγνόησα.. Εδώ και στο βίντεο φαίνεται ότι και πάνω στο χέρι μου και με το κεφάλι του χωμένο μέσα στην τροφή, συνεχίζει να "συνδέεται στο ίντερνετ"

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ είμαι της άποψης οτι σταματάμε τη κρέμα οταν πλέον το μωρό δε τη θέλει και όταν βλέπει σύριγγα απομακρύνεται,το έχω ξαναπεί και ίσως να ενοχλεί κάποιους.Τα μωρά είναι σε ταχεία ανάπτυξη και χρειάζονται καλή διατροφή που στη συγκεκριμένη φάση δεν την έχουν τρώγοντας σποράκια.Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είναι ικανά να σπάσουν όλα τα σπόρια,ή και να τα σπάσουν δε τα τρώνε.Εγώ στο δικό μου,το κυνηγούσα και του έφτιαχνα κρέμα (έστω και 5gr) μέχρι που όταν έβλεπε τη σύριγγα πετούσε και έφευγε.Είναι δική μου άποψη και στάση αυτή,δε σημαίνει οτι την ακολουθούν και οι υπόλοιποι.
Κρέμα για να φτιάξεις εσύ θα πρέπει να έχεις τη πρώτη ύλη που είναι ένα κουτί και τη βρίσκεις σε πετ σοπ.Τώρα αν θα πάρεις σίγουρα θα σου είναι άχρηστη γιατί απλά θα φάει ελάχιστη και θα σου μείνει η υπόλοιπη.Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να προσέχεις να τρέφεται καλά το μωρό και όταν αρχίζει τις γκρίνιες(κλάμα) να απομακρύνεσαι για να σταματάει...εγώ το λυπόμουν όταν άρχιζε να κάνει αυτόν τον ήχο και έτρεχα να φτιάξω κρέμα....

Όσο για το χασμουρητό...είναι μια κίνηση που τη κάνουν τα πουλιά και συνήθως όταν ηρεμούν και κουρνιάζουν ή όταν τα χαϊδεύεις.Να σε ανησυχεί αν γίνεται καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια της μέρας και σε στιγμές που δε δικαιολογείται....τότε θα πρέπει να ψάξεις μήπως κάτι έχει στο στόμα του και το ενοχλεί.

----------


## warlock

Θα αντισταθώ να κάνω σχόλια περί εξορκισμού και διάφορα πειράγματα που πραγματικά είναι πολλά ,μόνο και μόνο γιατί συμπονώ! Και μας ο δικός μας στις αρχές έκανε ένα "τσίου" διαπεραστικό που κυριολεκτικά άκουγες τα τύμπανα στα αυτιά σου να τρίζουν .Του πέρασε μιας και το αγνωόυσαμε ,ενώ στην αρχή πηγαίναμε κοντα του να τον ηρεμήσουμε .Δοκίμασε μόλις το κάνει αυτό , να μην τον κοιτάς , να συνεχίζεις για λίγο αυτό που έκανες και μετά να αλλάζεις δωμάτιο .Επιστρέφεις όταν σταματήσει .Όχι αμέσως .Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται .Θα σου πουν και άλλοι πιο έμπυροι .Το άτομο σου το έδωσε τι σου είπε ?

----------


## Nik

Ναι το χασμουρητό μία φορά είναι ένδειξη χαλάρωσης το δέχομαι.. Σήμερα και χτες όμως χασμουρήθηκε για 2 δευτερόλεπτα τη φορά επί 10 φορές συνεχόμενα.. Και μετά τίποτα! Όλα cool, φαγητάκι, χάδια..

----------


## warlock

Το έκανε μετά από φαγητό?

----------


## andreascrete

> *θα αντισταθώ να κάνω σχόλια περί εξορκισμού και διάφορα πειράγματα που πραγματικά είναι πολλά ,μόνο και μόνο γιατί συμπονώ!* και μας ο δικός μας στις αρχές έκανε ένα "τσίου" διαπεραστικό που κυριολεκτικά άκουγες τα τύμπανα στα αυτιά σου να τρίζουν .του πέρασε μιας και το αγνωόυσαμε ,ενώ στην αρχή πηγαίναμε κοντα του να τον ηρεμήσουμε .δοκίμασε μόλις το κάνει αυτό , να μην τον κοιτάς , να συνεχίζεις για λίγο αυτό που έκανες και μετά να αλλάζεις δωμάτιο .επιστρέφεις όταν σταματήσει .όχι αμέσως .εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται .θα σου πουν και άλλοι πιο έμπυροι .το άτομο σου το έδωσε τι σου είπε ?


aν αυτό ήταν σπόντα για αυτό που έγραψα, εγώ απλά δεν θα το σχολιάσω γιατί δεν με γνωρίζεις καθόλου οπότε μην βγάζεις βιαστικά συμπεράσματα! απλά είπα να κάνω χιούμορ και όχι κακοπροαίρετα το μόνο σίγουρο! το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά και απλά ζητιανεύει για φαγητό και προσοχή τίποτα λιγότερο η περισσότερο!

----------


## Nik

Με χιουμοριστική διάθεση το έκανα και εγώ το ποστ.. Για αυτό και ο τίτλος! Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι δεν είναι κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας, για αυτό και το έχω πάρει χαλαρά..

@warlock: Σίγουρα το έκανε μετά από φαγητό, γιατί πολύ απλά τρώει ΠΑΝΤΑ!

----------


## warlock

> aν αυτό ήταν σπόντα για αυτό που έγραψα, εγώ απλά δεν θα το σχολιάσω γιατί δεν με γνωρίζεις καθόλου οπότε μην βγάζεις βιαστικά συμπεράσματα! απλά είπα να κάνω χιούμορ και όχι κακοπροαίρετα το μόνο σίγουρο! το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά και απλά ζητιανεύει για φαγητό και προσοχή τίποτα λιγότερο η περισσότερο!


Όχι το παρεξηγεσες .Κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό που έγραψες .Δική μου πρωτη σκέψη ήταν οτι κάνει σαν δαιμονισμένο και όπως γράφω λέω θα αντισταθώ να τον πειράξω...γιατί συμπονώ και γράφω γιατί .Αυτό εννοούσα .Καμία σπόντα ,καμία ειρωνία , καμία σχέση με δική σου κουβέντα .Απλά σκεφτήκαμε το ίδιο τώρα που το έιδα .Ειρήνη ?

----------


## warlock

> @warlock: Σίγουρα το έκανε μετά από φαγητό, γιατί πολύ απλά τρώει ΠΑΝΤΑ!


Μπορεί να το κάνει επειδή ίσως να του μένει φαγάκι στον λαιμό .Ρώτα κάποιον γιατρό .Γιατί όχι ?

----------


## andreascrete

μα δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα για να κάνω πόλεμο! απλά πολλές φορές ο γραπτός λόγος μπορεί να παρερμηνευθεί!

----------


## warlock

> μα δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτα για να κάνω πόλεμο!


Τρόπος έκφρασης ,για πλάκα ρώτησα .

----------


## Nik

Έλα τώρα.. είχαμε ένα κοκατίλ δαιμονισμένο και κολλήσατε και εσείς; Peace brothers! 

Ίσως το πάω και σε γιατρό.. Πάντως ειλικρινά είναι το πιο περίεργο κοκατίλ που έχω γνωρίσει!
Το πρωί κοιμάται πάνω στο κλουβί και όταν ξυπνήσει περιμένει εκεί ακίνητο μέχρι να πάω να το χαϊδέψω για να κάνει την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση!
Δεν του αρέσουν οι κούνιες και τα καμπανάκια!
Είναι αθόρυβο τελείως, εκτός εάν το βάλεις μέσα στο κλουβί που θέλει να βγει έξω με τη μία!
Αν παρά τις φωνές μείνει μέσα στο κλουβί, είναι τελείως μπούφος! Ή θα τρώει ή θα κάθεται ακούνητο..
Αν καταφέρει και βγει έξω τότε ψάχνει τα πάντα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Έλα τώρα.. είχαμε ένα κοκατίλ δαιμονισμένο και κολλήσατε και εσείς; Peace brothers! 
> 
> Ίσως το πάω και σε γιατρό.. Πάντως ειλικρινά είναι το πιο περίεργο κοκατίλ που έχω γνωρίσει!
> Το πρωί κοιμάται πάνω στο κλουβί και όταν ξυπνήσει περιμένει εκεί ακίνητο μέχρι να πάω να το χαϊδέψω για να κάνει την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση!
> Δεν του αρέσουν οι κούνιες και τα καμπανάκια!
> Είναι αθόρυβο τελείως, εκτός εάν το βάλεις μέσα στο κλουβί που θέλει να βγει έξω με τη μία!
> Αν παρά τις φωνές μείνει μέσα στο κλουβί, είναι τελείως μπούφος! Ή θα τρώει ή θα κάθεται ακούνητο..
> Αν καταφέρει και βγει έξω τότε ψάχνει τα πάντα.


Οκ παιδιά τελείωσε μια παρεξήγηση ήταν και όλα καλά.Τι λέγαμε;
Κοιμάται δηλαδή έξω απο το κλουβί του το βράδυ;

----------


## warlock

Απίθανος μου φαίνεται .Δεν θα βαριέσαι ποτε ! :-)
Πάντως κοιτα την σχέση που θα αναπτύξετε να την φέρεις κάπου στην μέση (δηλαδή να μην κάνει πάντα εκείνο αυτό που θέλει , αλλά να κάνεις και συ πίσω καμιά φορα ).
Πάντως όσο άτυχος και αν αισθάνεσαι με το χαλασμένο γραμοφωνάκι σου ,από την τσιρίδα που έριχνε ο δικός μας.... προτιμότερο! Πώς δεν μας έβρισε κανένας γείτονας ...

----------


## vagelis76

Νικ απ ότι κατάλαβες   :Fighting0022: "πόλεμος"   :Fighting0015:  γίνεται για το μωράκι σου(χιούμορ).....γι αυτό φρόντισε να είσαι συχνός εδώ και να μαθαίνουμε νέα του!!!!!!!

Μια χαρά είναι το μικρό και μην ανησυχείς,σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να δαγκώνει και δοκιμάζει το ράμφος του,μετά θα αρχίσει να σε αγνοεί ή θα προσπαθεί να σου πάρει τον αέρα....όλα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι της ανατροφής ενός τέτοιου μωρού  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## Nik

*@Parrotsmile2 
Αν δεν έχει κίνηση το σπίτι το βράδυ ναι κοιμάται έξω από το κλουβί του! Αλλιώς κουζίνα, σκοτάδι και τα κλασσικά!

Και στον ύπνο πάντως έχει θέμα.. Σα να μη νυστάζει ένα πράμα! Νομίζω ότι αυτό το πετούμενο έχει βγει όντως από το Resident Evil! 

Τελοσπάντων ελπίζω το "χαλασμένο γραμμόφωνο" να μείνει όπως είναι και να μην αλλάξει χαρακτήρα γιατί πραγματικά όταν το έχω free έξω, το μόνο ενοχλητικό είναι ότι έρχεται και δαγκώνει αυτιά! 
*

----------


## vag990

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Βαγγέλη.
 Ίσως βιάστηκες να το πάρεις ή βιάστηκε η κοπέλα να στο δώσει. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να τρώει κρέμα για τουλάχιστον 2 μηνες. 
Τα σπόρια τα βάζουμε παράλληλα με την κρέμα, μέχρι να σιγουρευτούμε ότι  έχει μάθει να τρώει αλλά και να πινει νερό, μετά τους 2 μήνες !
 Αν γεννήθηκε μετά τις 20 Νοέμβρη και το έχεις τουλάχιστον 1 εβδομάδα, πάει να  πει ότι πήρες ένα μωρό σχεδόν 1 1/2 μηνός. Πολύ μικρό για να κόψει την κρέμα κατ'εμέ.
 Τσέκαρε τα σπόρια ότι τα τρώει κανονικά και ότι πίνει κανονικά νερό. Συνήθως παίζουν στην αρχή με αυτά και δεν τρώνε. Άμα κόψει λόρδα βέβαια δεν ξέρω τί κάνουν...
Θα σε συμβούλευα να του έδινες κρέμα για κάποιες ημέρες. Αν θέλεις  βοήθεια για αυτό, ζήτησέ την. Ακόμα και η επιστροφή του για κάποιο  διάστημα (αν είναι εύκολο) στην κοπέλα που είπες, ίσως να βοηθούσε.
Εγώ αυτό θα έκανα. Εσύ κάνε ό,τι νομίζεις.
Αν όχι, προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον να του μάθεις να τρώει φρούτα και λαχανικά τώρα που είναι μικρό.
Κατά τα άλλα είναι ένας φυσιολογικότατος ήχος για μωρό κοκατίλ, εκνευριστικά.... ευχάριστος  :Happy: 
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Έλα τώρα.. είχαμε ένα κοκατίλ δαιμονισμένο και κολλήσατε και εσείς; Peace brothers! 
> 
> Ίσως το πάω και σε γιατρό.. Πάντως ειλικρινά είναι το πιο περίεργο κοκατίλ που έχω γνωρίσει!
> Το πρωί κοιμάται πάνω στο κλουβί και όταν ξυπνήσει περιμένει εκεί ακίνητο μέχρι να πάω να το χαϊδέψω για να κάνει την οποιαδήποτε κίνηση!
> Δεν του αρέσουν οι κούνιες και τα καμπανάκια!
> Είναι αθόρυβο τελείως, εκτός εάν το βάλεις μέσα στο κλουβί που θέλει να βγει έξω με τη μία!
> Αν παρά τις φωνές μείνει μέσα στο κλουβί, είναι τελείως μπούφος! Ή θα τρώει ή θα κάθεται ακούνητο..
> Αν καταφέρει και βγει έξω τότε ψάχνει τα πάντα.


Ένα πουλάκι έξω από το κλουβί τη νύχτα δεν είναι ποτέ ασφαλές.Μπορεί να τρομάξει με οτιδήποτε και να χτυπήσει.Ακόμα πρέπει να μάθει τώρα που είναι μωρό που είναι το σπίτι του η ασφάλειά του.

----------


## Nik

Δε νομίζω να παίζει και να μην τρώει.. Αφού του δίνω ηλιόσπορους με το χέρι και τους ανοίγει κομπλέ και τρώει το μέσα! Η τροφή που του βάζω είναι μείγμα από τροφή (Premium) για budgie και ίδιας μάρκας για cockatiel καθώς και μία για cockatiel της Beaphar.
Και νερό πίνει :/
Δεν ξέρω τώρα αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει οδηγίες για κρέμα, θα ήταν παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτες!

----------


## vagelis76

Νικ,αν δεν έχεις στα χέρια σου τη σκόνη από το εμπόριο,δε μπορείς να φτιάξεις κρέμα.Είναι ειδική για νεοσσούς και τη βρίσκεις συνήθως στα πετ σοπ,η τιμή της είναι περιπόυ τα 13 ευρώ....Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να σου δώσει η κοπέλα που είχε πριν το μωρό λίγη για να του προσφέρεις τουλάχιστον κάθε βράδυ λίγη.Σίγουρα δε θα φάει για πολλές μέρες ακόμα,είναι στο τελείωμα της μωρουδιακης ηλικίας.
Θα έπρεπε να σου είχε δώσει λίγη και να σου έχει δείξει τη διαδικασία ταΐσματος πριν στο παραδώσει(προσωπική άποψη,χωρίς παρεξήγηση).

----------


## Nik

Τώρα με έχετε βάλει σε σκέψεις! Τι ζημιά μπορεί να προκαλέσει αυτό τώρα;

----------


## vagelis76

Κοίτα κουβέντα κάνουμε και δε χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι,συζητάμε και με τα γραπτά μας(εμπειρία μας)ενημερώνουμε και τους υπόλοιπους που θα μας διαβάσουν σήμερα ή αύριο ή στο μέλλον.Σαν τακτική να απογαλακτίζουμε τα μωρά πριν ακόμα αρνηθούν τη κρέμα,*για μένα* ,είναι λάθος.Κάποιος θα πει μα όταν οι γονείς τα ταΐζουν,μια μέρα ξυπνούν και σταματάνε απότομα το τάισμα.Ναι αλλά είναι εκεί οι γονείς και τα μωρά ακολουθούν τις κινήσεις τους,μιμούνται και έχουν μια άλλη επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους,που τα βοηθά να προχωρήσουν μόνα τους.Όταν παίρνεις ένα μωρό(γενικά μιλάω) αναλαμβάνεις να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα και να του διδάξεις  επίσης πολλά περισσότερα εσύ.Πολλές φορές σε μια γέννα κάποια μωρά σταματάνε νωρίτερα τη κρέμα από τα υπόλοιπα αδέρφια τους.Κάποια τρώνε και μέχρι 2+ μηνών.....όλα εξαρτόνται από το χαρακτήρα του μωρού και εκείνος θα μας δείξει πότε πρέπει να κόψουμε τη κρέμα.Είναι μια διαδικασία πολύ κουραστική αλλά και πολύ σημαντική παράλληλα.

*Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να μιλήσεις με τη κοπέλα και να σου προμηθεύσει λίγη σκόνη για να  του δίνεις κάθε βράδυ από λίγο.Επίσης θα σε βοηθήσει στο να του μάθεις πραγματάκια,θα είναι ένα είδος λιχουδιάς δηλαδή.Το μωρό δε κινδυνεύει απλά ίσως δε τρέφεται σωστά(γνώμη μου,χωρίς παρεξήγηση) *

----------


## Nik

Το βιντεάκι αυτό το τράβηξα πριν 5 λεπτά.. Πείτε μου τώρα εσείς αν πιστεύετε ότι το γραμμοφωνάκι μου θέλει ακόμα κρέμα!
Γιατί εγώ νομίζω ότι θέλει κάτι σε κρέας  :Happy0196:

----------


## vicky_ath

Εγω θα συμφωνησω σε ολα με το Βαγγελη που αλλωστε το εχουμε συζητησει κ προσωπικα το θεμα με το κοψιμο της κρεμας!Ειμαι κ εγω απολυτα της αποψης οτι την κοβουμε οταν δε τη θελει το πουλι, οχι οταν θελουμε εμεις!Αυτο μου εχει δειξει η μικερη μου εμπειρια με τρια μεγαλωμενα στο χερι κοκατιλ που το καθενα απογαλακτιστηκε σε διαφορετικη ηλικια με διαφορετικο τροπο!
Ο ηχος αυτος θα μπορουσα να πω οτι ειναι κατι που ακουσε κ το αντιγραφει αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ μικρο για να το κανει αυτο!Επισης με προβληματιζει το γεγονος οτι κανει αυτο το συνεχομενο χασμουρητο, το οποιο μπορει να υποδεικνυει καποιο παρασιτο ή ακαρεα...το εκανε κ ενα απο τα δικα μας πουλακια κ μετα απο εξετασεις του γιατρου ακολουθησαμε αγωγη με αντιβιωση κ του περασε!
Στο θεμα της διατροφης τωρα...δε χρειαζεται να παρεις κ να του δινεις κρεμα γιατι το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι σε αυτη τη φαση θα την αρνηθει κιολας!Θα σου προτεινω κατι αλλο ομως, βρασε ενα αυγουλακι, παρε τον κροκο κ ανεμιξε τον με λιγη αυγοτροφη ετσι ωστε να γινει σαν μια πολυ σφιχτη κρεμα(ισως χρειαστει να προσθεσεις λιγες σταγονες νερο) κ δωσε του να το φαει!Τουλαχιστον ετσι θα εισαι σιγουρος οτι καλυπτει τις απιτησεις του σε πρωτεινη που ειναι οτι πιο σημαντικο σε αυτη τη φαση της αναπτυξης!

----------


## Nik

Συνεχίζω με νέα συμπτώματα! Τον περίεργο ήχο τελικά τον κάνει μόνο και μόνο για να ασχοληθείς μαζί του.. Το συνεχόμενο χασμουρητό το έκοψε..
ΑΛΛΑ! Εδώ και 2 μέρες έχει γίνει πολύ τσαμπουκάς. Το παίρνω στο χέρι και ανοίγει τα φτερά διάπλατα και δαγκώνει όπου βρει :/ Και να πεις ότι το πιέζω να ανέβει; Μόνο του έρχεται και μετά το παίζει και αλάνι!!! Επίσης και με τα παιχνίδια του έχει γίνει πολύ επιθετικός και εκεί που απλά έπαιζει και τα ψιλοδάγκωνε, τώρα τα έχει ξεσκίσει! Κάνει επίσης και ήχους σαν τσαντισμένο..
Κάτι έχω διαβάσει για φάση ανεξαρτητοποίησης; Ισχύει; Αν ναι, τι πρέπει να κάνω και πότε περνάει;

----------


## jk21

στην ηλικια που ειναι αν δεν θελει να παρει καινουργια κρεμα ας παρει εστω ανθος ορυζης  γιωτης (οχι κρεμα ρυζαλευρο ) σκονη και με 2 μερη απο αυτο  και ενα μερος απο ηδη καλα βρασμενο κροκο τα οποια με το απαιτουμενο χλιαρο νερο θα πολτοποιησει (σε βαθμο ρευστοτητας οπως η κρεμα ) ,μπορει να δωσει αν θελει ανετα!

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι "συμπτώματα" ανεξαρτητοποίησης και θέλει να σου επιβάλει τη παρουσία του.Επίσης το ράμφος του δυναμώνει σίγα σιγά και γι αυτό καταστρέφει τα παιχνίδια του.Αυτό πρέπει να σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλά γιατί έχεις ένα δραστήριο πουλί στα χέρια σου.
Τα επόμενα συμπτώματα θα είναι ...όταν το βγάζεις από το κλουβί θα αρχίζει να χτυπάει επαναλαμβανόμενα της φτερούγες του κρατώντας γερά το χέρι σου με τα πόδια του ,για να ξεμουδιάζει και να δυναμώνει τα φτερά του.
Ίσως δεις και ακροβατικά μέσα στο κλουβί,να πιάνεται από τις πατήθρες,να ανοίγει τα φτερά του και με σηκωμένο λοφίο να κουνάει πέρα δώθε το κεφάλι του.Είναι φυσικό ακόλουθο των δυναμωμένων ποδιών και η δυνατότητα της αναρρίχησης πλέον...
Να το χαίρεσαι και να του δίνεις δραστηριότητες,μάλλον έχεις ένα υπερκινητικό-ζωηρό πουλί στα χέρια σου και πρέπει να το κάνεις ευτυχισμένο(όχι οτι δεν είναι).Ένα στάντ από φυσικό ξύλο θα ήταν ένα όμορφο δώρο γι αυτό.

----------


## maria-karolina

:Stick Out Tongue: Βαγγέλη αυτό που λες με το άνοιγμα των φτερούγων όταν κρατάει το δάχτυλό σου δυνατά με τα πόδια του το κάνει η μικρή μου εδώ και κάποιο καιρό!! Όπως και το κάνει όταν κρατιέται πάνω στις πατήθρες και εγώ η χαζή νόμιζα οτι χάνει την ισορροπία του και γιαυτό το κάνει!!! χαχαχα  :Animal0031:  :Animal0031:  :Animal0031:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Βαγγέλη αυτό που λες με το άνοιγμα των φτερούγων όταν κρατάει το δάχτυλό σου δυνατά με τα πόδια του το κάνει η μικρή μου εδώ και κάποιο καιρό!! Όπως και το κάνει όταν κρατιέται πάνω στις πατήθρες και εγώ η χαζή νόμιζα οτι χάνει την ισορροπία του και γιαυτό το κάνει!!! χαχαχα


*Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*

----------


## Nik

και φτερουγίζει τόσο δυνατά που πραγματικά απορώ πως καταφέρνει και δεν πετάει.. και εγώ να κουνήσω τόσο δυνατά τα χέρια μου θα πετάξω  :Stick Out Tongue: 

μήπως ξέρει κάποιος πότε ξεκινάει ένα κοκατίλ να κάνει διάφορες φωνούλες εκτός απο το κλασσικό; μήπως και καταλάβω αν είναι αρσενικό ή όχι, για να του βγάλω και ένα όνομα! 2 μηνών και ακόμα αβάφτιστο..  :sad:

----------


## makis3519

Ο Ερμής απο 40 μερών κάνει και άλλες φωνές, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τίποτα πια μιας και σήμερα αρχισε να μου τραγουδά και η Ραλία που την έχω σίγουρα για θηλυκιά, δωστου λοιπόν ένα όνομα που να αλλάζει σε αρσενικό και θηλυκο για να είσαι σίγουρος...

----------


## Nik

Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι εύκολο αυτό που θέλω.. υπάρχει κάποιο βίντεο με ήχους απο μικρά κοκατίλ που "δείχνουν" αν είναι αρσενικό; Δηλαδή πως είναι αυτό το "τραγουδάει" ;
Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι κατανοητός :/

----------


## vicky_ath

Βαλε αναζητηση στο youtube "cockatiel singing" κ θα καταλαβεις!

----------


## Nik

Να ενημερώσω.. Το κοκατιλάκι σταμάτησε να κάνει αυτόν τον ήχο εδώ και αρκετό καιρό.. και τώρα κάνει και το πρώτο του σφύριγμα! Το κλασσικό Wolf Wistle.. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι σημάδι ότι είναι αρσενικό!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Είδες ότι τελικά όλα θέλουν τον χρόνο τους;Θα δείξει για το φύλο του.*

----------


## Nik

Όλα θέλουν το χρόνο τους δεν αντιλέγω..
Να ρωτήσω κάτι το οποίο είναι off-topic αλλά μην ανοίγω τζάμπα θέματα για μια ερώτηση!
Αυτό που έχω τώρα είναι απόλυτα ήμερο και φιλικό.. Σε "ενοχλητικό"  σημείο δηλαδή! Αν του φέρω ένα ακόμα ήμερο - στο χέρι για παρέα, θα  χαθεί αυτή η οικειότητα ή απλά θα είμαστε μια παρέα και οι 3;

----------


## demis

Βασικα γι αυτο ειναι το φορουμ οσο μικρη και να ειναι μια ερωτηση εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να την διατυπωσεις στο φορουμ.. Λοιπον αν ειναι και το δευτερο ηρεμο και εσχολεισαι μαζι τους τοτε μπορειτε να ειστα και οι 3 μια καλη παρεα, βεβαια δεν θα ειναι και τοοοσο κολημενα μαζι σου αλλα θα ειναι παλι μια χαρα παιχνιδιαρικα και θα θελουν την παρεα σου. Παντως πολοι θα θελανε να ειναι στη θεση σου ενας απο αυτους ειμαι εγω! τι πιο ωραιο να χεις μια χαριτομενη φατσουλα να θελει να εισται ολη μερα μαζι και να μη σε βαριεται ποτε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Παίζει αν θα είστε και οι τρεις μια παρέα.Συνήθως προσκολλούνται στο είδος τους και είναι και φυσιολογικό.Παίζει ρόλο πόσο κοινωνικοποιημένο είναι και πόσο ήμερο μαζί σου αλλά και σε πόσο μεγάλο βαθμό το χειρίζεσαι.*

----------

